# Tausendblatt



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit dem Tausendbaltt aus? Kann es sein das die Triebe über 1 m lang werden? Ich habe sie in der Mitte vom Teich in ca. 50 cm Tiefe gepflanzt bzw. befestigt. Sie sind gewachsen bis an die Oberfläche und wurden immer länger. Inzwischen ist es nicht mehr weit bis zum Ufer. Ist das normal? Wie sind eure Pflanzen? Muss ich sie irgendwann zurückschneiden oder soll ich sie so lassen?


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich denke die wuchern ganz schön.

Hier mal zwei Adressen:

http://www.mein-schoener-garten.de/PM4D/PM4DC/PM4DC05/PM4DC05A/pm4dc05a.htm?snr=148&rub_snr=8

http://www.gartenundzoo24.de/zoo/aquaristik/arten/artikel-021213-00021.jsp

Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.  

MfG
Frank


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Danke Frank,

ich denke ich werde sie mal zurückschneiden  :twisted:  und neu anpflanzen.


----------



## Dr.J (7. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Frank,

Jetzt habe ich doch noch eine Frage. Mein __ Tausendblatt ist ja über 1m lang, allerdings sind ja nur die letzten 20 cm grün und der Rest braun. Ausserdem kommen gerade seitlich einige Trieb raus, die aussehen wie Wurzeln. Wenn man nun das Tausenblatt an den oberen 20 cm abschneidet, was passiert dann mit dem braunen Teil. Wird daraus wieder was oder stirbt das ab?


----------



## Frank (7. Sep. 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

ohje, da hoffe ich mal, das unser Experte StefanS hier auch mal vorbeischaut. Denn jezze bin ich ein bisserl überfragt, da ich selbst noch kein __ Tausendblatt besitze.   Hab vorhin bloß mal gegoogelt.   

Mfg
Frank


----------



## tina (7. Sep. 2004)

Hi Jürgen,
ich würde das 1000-Blatt an deiner Stelle lassen wie es ist. Im Winter stirbt es sowieso ab und wird erst wieder im Frühjahr austreiben. Wenn du die grünen Spitzen jetzt abschneidest und einsetzt, dann kann es sein, daß sie vielleicht nicht mehr angehen oder falls doch, hast du nächstes Jahr noch mehr 1000-Blatt.
Mein Tausendblatt sieht übrigens genauso aus wie deines. Wahnsinnig lange Stiele, nur die oberen Enden sind grün. Mich stört das allerdings nicht.
LG
Tina


----------



## Dr.J (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Tina,

Danke für den Hinweis. Stören tut es ich auch nicht. Ich wollte es nur etwas im Zaum halten und an einer Stelle im Teich bündeln. Im Internet habe dann gelesen, man soll es abschneiden und neu einpflanzen. Ich werde die Pflanze mal so lassen wie sie ist und weiter beobachten. Wie weit wird denn die Pflanze zurückgeschnitten über den Winter? Du wiess schon Pflanzenreste = Algenwuchs.


----------



## Roland (8. Sep. 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

__ Tausendblatt auch __ Papageienfeder genannt stirbt nicht ab im Herbst,d.h. es überwintert in grünem Zustand, zumindest ist das so bei mir. Im Frühling treiben auf dem Wasser wieder neue Triebe aus. Da das TB oder PF wuchert sollte man es unter Kontrolle halten, in dem man die zu grossen Triebe an der Wasseroberfläche abknickt(ab hier werden neue Triebe entstehen. An den Trieben entstehen Wasserwurzeln die man einsetzen und neue Pflanzen  ziehen kann. Ausserdem und das ist wichtig, ist das TB oder PF ein ganz wichtiger Sauerstoffspender. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen!


----------



## Rotti (8. Sep. 2004)

guten Abend,

schaut doch mal einen Thread weiter unten (Myriophyllum) __ Tausendblatt

Gruß
Rotti

ps: so sieht es über Waser aus


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Beim Tausenblatt bin ich radikal: Wird im Herbst brutal aus dem Teich gerissen, dann einige Stengel abgetrennt und in kleine Töpfchen 8die kleinsten Plastik-Pflanzentöpfe, die ich bekommen kann: D = 5 cm) in feinen Kies gesetzt. diese kommen dann hell und frostfrei ins gewächshaus. Für die neue Saison haben sie dann ausreichend Wurzeln gebildet. So verhindere ich eben die unendlich langen, braunen Triebe und habe im Frühling immer frische, grüne und kleine Pflanzen, die sich in der Saison gut entwickeln.

Du kannst es aber auch einmal mit starkem Einkürzen probieren.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

Danke für den "radikalen" Tipp, aber ich denke, das ist die einzige Möglichkeit um diesem starken Wucherer Herr zu werden.   

Ich werde mal ein paar Ableger machen und die anderen werde ich mal stark zurückschneiden. So kann ich Erfahrung in beide Richtungen sammeln und sie hier berichten.  8)


----------



## StefanS (9. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

in Kies bewurzeln sie merkwürdigerweise besser als in Sand und sind im Frühjar besser aus den Töpfen zu entnehmen: Einfach kopfüber in die Hand stülpen und den Kies abrieseln lassen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Dr.J (12. Nov. 2004)

*Hilfe!  Tausendblatt wächst und wächst*

Hallo Stefan,

vor ein paar Wochen habe ich mein Tausendblatt aus dem Teich genommen und wie du vorgeschlagen hast in Töpfe mit Sand und Kies getan zum Überwintern. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, daß sich mein Tausendblatt bei mir in der Wohnung am Fenster pudelwohl fühlt und wächst und wächst. Was kann ich tun, damit es nicht weiterwächst? Ein Teil ist schon über 30 cm lang.


----------



## StefanS (12. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ist doch fein, wenn es klappt  :turn-l:  Das Wachstum bremst Du herunter, wenn Du sie kühler und hell stellst (kaltes Gewächshaus, sofern vorhanden). Oder schöne Triebe abschneiden, neu eintopfen und weiterkultivieren, die alten Pflanzen ... wie gehabt. Ob man sie einfach einkürzen kann (kannst Du, aber ob sie dann so schön weite wachsen, keine Ahnung - vielleicht einmal an ein, zwei Exemplaren ausprobieren), habe ich nie getestet.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

das __ Tausendblatt kann man ohne Probleme einkürzen, das es aus den Blattachseln neue Triebe bildet. Myriophyllum aquatica oder besser bekannt als __ Papageienfeder ist nich ganz winterhart, da es aus den Tropen stammte und nur in Tiefen über 50cm über den Winter kommt. Wenn jetzt jemand sagt das die Papageienfeder ohne Probleme im Teich überwintert so er bloß nicht vergessen das es die letzten 8 Jahre keinen richtigen Winter mehr gegeben hat (mit Eisdicken über einem halben Meter auf den Gartenteichen). Daher sollte man wie Du ja schon gemacht hast immer ein paar Stecklinge überwintern. Die Tausendblattarten sind übrigens sehr gute Sauerstoffspender mit einigen Ausnahmen. Eine der Ausnahmen ist die Papageienfeder, sie bindet zwar durch ihr rapides Wachstum jede Menge Nährstoffe, aber zur Sauerstoffanreicherung trägt sie so gut wie nichts bei da sie über dem Wasserspiegel wächst (nur grüne Blätter assimilieren und die wachsen bei der Papageienfeder halt über Wasser wenn sie den Wasserspiegel erreicht hat während die Unterwasserblätter  (diejenigen die ihren Sauerstoff ans Wasser abgeben) dann absterben (braun werden). Die Papageienfeder ist mehr eine Schwimmblatt- als eine Unterwasserpflanze.

MfG Frank


----------



## Rotti (22. Nov. 2004)

Hallo,

bin heute erst wieder online.

Wie StefanS und Knobauchkröte schon sagte, seid nicht so vorsichtig.
Ich habe meinen Teich im Oktober generalgereinigt und meine Myriophyllum aquaticum mit der Sense gekürzt, ist von ca. 4 qm nur noch ein kleiner Rest von ungefähr 15 Stengeln über Wasser übrig und bleibt auch weiterhin bei mir draußen.
Ihr könnt sie auch getrost unter Wasser kürzen. alles was abgeschnitten ist und weiterhin mit Wasser in Berührung steht wird weiter wachsen.
Auch die alten (braunen) Triebe unter Wasser werden im nächsten Jahr falls nicht erfroren wieder neu austreiben.
Wenn ihr ganz sicher gehen wollt, überwintert ein paar Spitzen im Aquarium.

@ Dr.J schneid es ab.

Gruss
Rotti


----------



## Dr.J (19. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte ja an dieser Stelle berichten, ob ne Überwinterung geklappt hat.

Also, ich habe im Herbst die grünen Triebe abgeschnitten und in kleinen Kaktustöpfchen am Fenster in der Wohnung überwintert und immer schön feucht gehalten. Sind auch prima gewachsen. Im Frühjahr habe ich dann die Pflanzen aus den Töpfchen raus und im Teich versenkt. Dort haben sie sofort gewurzelt und wachsen prima.

@Stefan
Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Michael Wüstenoase (15. Dez. 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> das Tausendblatt kann man ohne Probleme einkürzen, das es aus den Blattachseln neue Triebe bildet. Myriophyllum aquatica oder besser bekannt als __ Papageienfeder ist nich ganz winterhart, da es aus den Tropen stammte und nur in Tiefen über 50cm über den Winter kommt. Wenn jetzt jemand sagt das die Papageienfeder ohne Probleme im Teich überwintert so er bloß nicht vergessen das es die letzten 8 Jahre keinen richtigen Winter mehr gegeben hat (mit Eisdicken über einem halben Meter auf den Gartenteichen). Daher sollte man wie Du ja schon gemacht hast immer ein paar Stecklinge überwintern. Die Tausendblattarten sind übrigens sehr gute Sauerstoffspender mit einigen Ausnahmen. Eine der Ausnahmen ist die Papageienfeder, sie bindet zwar durch ihr rapides Wachstum jede Menge Nährstoffe, aber zur Sauerstoffanreicherung trägt sie so gut wie nichts bei da sie über dem Wasserspiegel wächst (nur grüne Blätter assimilieren und die wachsen bei der Papageienfeder halt über Wasser wenn sie den Wasserspiegel erreicht hat während die Unterwasserblätter  (diejenigen die ihren Sauerstoff ans Wasser abgeben) dann absterben (braun werden). Die Papageienfeder ist mehr eine Schwimmblatt- als eine Unterwasserpflanze.
> 
> MfG Frank



hi Frank,

seit wann gibts nen Unterschied ziwschen Tausendbaltt und Papageienfeder?  Das war für mich immer das gleiche.

Meine ist leider schon lange braun und seit gestern unter Eis.
Bin gespannt was im Frühling passiert. Ich wünschte ich hätte zuviel davon.
Hab noch überschissiges Cabomba aus dem Aquarium in den Teich gepflanzt. Da bin auch mal gespannt was passiert.  Oder gibts prognosen?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Annett (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Michael.

Bin zwar nicht Frank, aber würde trotzdem gern antworten.

Deine Frage zeigt auf, wie uneindeutig die deutschen Pflanzennamen sind. Deshalb gibt es die eindeutigen lateinischen.
Tausendblatt(klick) ist mehr oder minder ein Überbegriff = Gattungsname (lat. Myriophyllum). Die __ Papageienfeder läuft im lateinischen unter Myriophyllum aquaticum. 
Alle anderen Tausendblätter haben einen anderen Artnamen (siehe dazu auch bei Werner oder im unteren Bereich des verlinkten Wikipedia-Artikels).

Die Papageienfeder = __ Brasilianisches Tausendblatt hebt ihre Blätter bei Erreichen der Wasseroberfläche über diese, wobei dann die älteren Blätter unter Wasser absterben. 
Die anderen Tausendblätter tun dies nach meinem Wissen nicht und sind deshalb aus meiner Sicht "bessere Unterwasserpflanzen". 
Unterwasserpflanzen sind für Teiche vor allem wichtig, weil sie direkt Ammonium als Stickstoffquelle nutzen und so den Stickstoffkreislauf gleich am Anfang entlasten. 



Das Brasil. Tausendblatt hat aber irgendwann keine Unterwasserblätter mehr, mit denen es Ammonium aufnehmen könnte. Ich vermute, dass es sich dann vermehrt über die Wurzel beim Nitrat bedient. 
Dieses muss aber erst durch (Filter)Bakterien aus Ammonium(Ammoniak)->Nitrit->Nitrat bereitgestellt werden. 
Nichts desto trotz habe auch ich es im Teich. Die hübschen Büschel sind einfach unwiderstehlich. Zusätzlich wächst bei mir ein normales Tausendblatt aus 1,2m Tiefe Richtung Oberfläche.


----------



## Redlisch (16. Dez. 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*



Annett schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz habe auch ich es im Teich. Die hübschen Büschel sind einfach unwiderstehlich. Zusätzlich wächst bei mir ein normales Tausendblatt aus 1,2m Tiefe Richtung Oberfläche.



bei mir wächst es aus 2m Tiefe bis zur Oberfläche an den beiden Enden des Teiches,
Am Boden bedecken sie je 1m², an der Oberflache 4m²-5m².
Im Winter ruhen die Fische an/in den Pflanzen am Boden, im Sommer ziehen sie sich bei Gefahr (z.B. __ Reiher) darin zurück, oder halten Siesta an der Oberfläche zwischen den Pflanzen. 

Einmal im Jahr komme ich zum ernten mit Harke und Schlauchboot, das sind jedesmal gut 4-5 Schippkarren voll.

Aufpassen sollte man hier wenn man __ Störe hat, einer (1,1m) hatte sich bei mir schon einmal in einer Schlinge aus Tausendblatt verfangen. Er war nicht in der Lage dieses zu zerreissen.

Die Papageifeder hält sich bei mir lieber in -50cm - -80 cm auf, zieht sich im Winter ganz zurück um im Frühjahr neu auszutreiben.

Axel


----------



## Teicher (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Jürgen,  1000blatt, egal welch sorte, wächst leider wie verückt. Hab im sommer 3 mal mei überschüssige 1000blatt u. __ Hornkraut "ausmisten" müssen,  werglich 3 mal A paar emer full raus.  Ich täts hergeben wenn ich einer kenna tat der's brauchen kent. Waas du jemand?
Schöne Feiertage, Jimmy


----------



## Annett (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW:  Tausendblatt*

Hallo Jimmy.

Der ursprüngliche Beitrag von Jürgen ist bereits einige Jahre alt.... 
Wenn Du also aktuell bzw. im nächsten Jahr Pflanzen loswerden möchtest, dann biete sie doch in unserem Flohmarkt an. Viele Teicherbauer freuen sich über solch ein Angebot. 
Wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen bei Dir seit Jahren so wuchern, hast Du irgendwo einen zu hohen Nährstoffeintrag. Dieser sorgt für das immense Wachstum. Du solltest daher mal in Ruhe nach der Quelle suchen. 
Aber es ist immer noch besser Pflanzen auszulichten, als grünes Wasser/Fadenalgen im Teich zu haben, oder? 


Übrigens, könntest Du bitte versuchen halbwegs hochdeutsch/in Ruhe zu schreiben? 
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es liest sich echt schlecht....


----------

